# 10" rhombeus



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Caught this pic by chance. Huge mouth!!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks awesome too bad it wasn't a little more clear.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Huge mouth. Do you wear chainmail when you clean the tank?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah its' kinda dark, but you can see how large it will open. Not an POM pic quality but probably a first.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

NICE!!!







What size is that Rhom.. looks huge!!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Awesome pic!!
Does he attack when your cleaning the tank???


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

bigb1 said:


> Awesome pic!!
> Does he attack when your cleaning the tank???


He attacks my dog when he walks by the tank. He's in too small of a tank to stick my arm into.
Yes he will attack me if I put my arm in there.

I watched him rip a leopard frog from the surface and take it to the bottom and it was gone in one bite.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sweet. I can never get mine to open his mouth for the cam. And I have very lil patience. Good job.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

wowzers that is nice! What kinda rhom is it and how big?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> wowzers that is nice! What kinda rhom is it and how big?


 10 " JET BLACK RHOM


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

What river?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> What river?


good question


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Could you get me full shots of your fish?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

here's another. I have better side shots just not w/ me right now.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Can you focus more on the head and the back area? I want to see the shape of the back and from the back to the head.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Can you focus more on the head and the back area? I want to see the shape of the back and from the back to the head.


i'm putting them on my member gallery.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres the same pic with some editing


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

COOL


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thats a sweet looking rhom.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks, nitro and all y'all

He's a beaut!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Rhom


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yep he rocks







gotta get me a rhom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great Rhom, great...







!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn that a very nice rhom...great open mouth shot


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what a big mouth

must be a female


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Death in # said:


> what a big mouth
> 
> must be a female



















sweet rhom man!!!!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

thx god 4 da second pic cuz i relly couldnt see jak on th first pic

ver nicccccee


----------

